# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Los regadíos mediterráneos tradicionales han sufrido un importante deterioro del patrimonio cultural y ecológico

## Salut

> *Los regadíos mediterráneos tradicionales han sufrido un importante deterioro del patrimonio cultural y ecológico que atesoran, según un estudio de la UC3M*
> 
> Una investigación en la que participa la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid (UC3M) concluye que los regadíos mediterráneos tradicionales han sufrido una importante pérdida del patrimonio cultural y ecológico que atesoran, especialmente tras la modernización de las redes de riego que articulaban estos paisajes.
> 
> El punto partida de la investigación son los *recientes e intensos procesos de transformación de los regadíos tradicionales en el mundo mediterráneo y su incidencia en la degradación de unos paisajes valiosos* desde el punto de vista productivo, patrimonial e identitario.
> 
> La investigación aborda la relación entre agua y paisaje en las huertas, así como el tratamiento de sus valores patrimoniales en las actuaciones públicas.
> 
> “*Resulta imprescindible que la política hidráulica y los proyectos de modernización de las infraestructuras de riego, se diseñen partiendo del principio de la multifuncionalidad de los regadíos*, asumido que la eficiencia económica no debe ser el único parámetro para evaluar las decisiones públicas. *Se ha de tener presente el valor cultural, patrimonial e incluso ecológico de las redes de distribución de agua*”, concluye el profesor de la UC3M, Santiago Fernández Muñoz, autor del estudio junto al catedrático de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, Rafael Mata.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/02/los-regadios...io-de-la-uc3m/

----------

